# Hiawatha Identification for a Newbie!



## Berndog (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello All,
I was recently given this Hiawatha bicycle from a friend. I'm new to the Vintage bike realm and was wondering if it is worth restoring. From the research I've done so far, I think it is an early to mid sixties Hiawatha but I am not sure exactly of the year or model. There are no Gambles markings on it like most of the others I've seen. It has 2 little lights on each side of the front badge coming out of the tank. The serial # is WG 3*908A 870184 found on the lower back frame. If someone has some insight on this bike let me know.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Your bike was built by Murray in the early-mid 60s. That looks like a Bendix red band coaster hub, which was superceded by the RB-2 in 1963. It's a neat bike, well designed, and a smooth ride. Not worth a whole lot, most ladies' bikes aren't. I'd just clean it up & ride it!


----------



## Berndog (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks. That's kind of what I thought after doing some more reading. I saw a picture of a Western Flyer that looked identical. I think it was in Barry's Bikes gallery. Were these bikes generically labeled for different companies?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 29, 2010)

Berndog said:


> Thanks. That's kind of what I thought after doing some more reading. I saw a picture of a Western Flyer that looked identical. I think it was in Barry's Bikes gallery. Were these bikes generically labeled for different companies?




Yes, Murray built bikes for Sears, Western Auto, Gamble's Dept. Store, among others. The bikes were similar, with decals and badging being the primary differences.


----------



## B_Dell (Sep 15, 2010)

Adam -

When you say this bike isn't "worth a whole lot" - that can be pretty relative.  I'm a newbie here and have a friend who is looking for a value to a very similar bike.  Is $25 not a lot, $150, or $2,000??  Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 15, 2010)

B_Dell said:


> Adam -
> 
> When you say this bike isn't "worth a whole lot" - that can be pretty relative.  I'm a newbie here and have a friend who is looking for a value to a very similar bike.  Is $25 not a lot, $150, or $2,000??  Thanks!




Typically, I don't like to say one specific number. But, if a bike like this was on ebay, and in really good shape, it might get close to $100. In fact, there was a similar JC Higgins that ended yesterday, and I believe it only got up to $36. Because people bidding there are looking at bike + shipping, I think in that case, it was $65. So, it was really a $100ish bike for them. The shipping costs vary so much because Fed Ex, UPS, and the USPS all have different rates and allowances for weight and box dimensions. Now, if you're selling a bike locally on craigslist or something, different story. But cl prices don't go as high as ebay in many cases. A bike like that around here in NC might sell for 50 or 60, or it might get relisted over & over again, and finally go for $30. It's a very complicated issue! I hope this helps you a bit! And, welcome to the forum!


----------



## B_Dell (Sep 16, 2010)

Adam-
The bike we're looking at is not nearly as nice as the one pictured above.  In fact it's a bit rusty and missing the seat...  Seller is asking $25 (locally), which I figure you aren't going to find one cheaper unless it were given to you.  Sounds like it'd be a waste of time to try and fix it up to sell it if it would only fetch $50-60 - although somethings only worth what someone is willing to pay, and perhaps someone will love it!  I was thinking we could get $100 after its rolling smoothly, without any other major restoration.  Do you think that's out of line?


----------



## B_Dell (Sep 16, 2010)

Adam-

PS:  thanks for the help and taking the time to answer some questions!


----------



## B_Dell (Sep 16, 2010)

Ha! Let's see how many posts I can put up in a 5 min span... 

The bike were looking at is actually posted on this site, feel free to add any future comments under that posting.  Not sure how to imbed the link while on my phone, but you'll see it if you search the username:

weinerhunt 

Thanks again for your help Adam!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 16, 2010)

B_Dell said:


> Adam-
> The bike we're looking at is not nearly as nice as the one pictured above.  In fact it's a bit rusty and missing the seat...  Seller is asking $25 (locally), which I figure you aren't going to find one cheaper unless it were given to you.  Sounds like it'd be a waste of time to try and fix it up to sell it if it would only fetch $50-60 - although somethings only worth what someone is willing to pay, and perhaps someone will love it!  I was thinking we could get $100 after its rolling smoothly, without any other major restoration.  Do you think that's out of line?



Well B, $25 is a good price for that. But $100 would probably be a stretch. The tank and rack are from another bike, or someone painted them green. The correct light should say "Hiawatha" vertically, between the lights. A decent seat will run $15 at least. And those painted rims are hard to get nice looking without painting them. It'd be a fair amount of work, which would be fine if you're looking to build a bike for your lady! But as a moneymaking venture, it's a wash at best. Even a valuable 30s bike, by the time you buy all the correct parts, chrome plating, and pro paint, it's still about a wash! Most of us do it because we love working on bikes, and what we make off them goes toward parts for our 'keepers'! Now, if you found a complete deluxe ladies bike like that, with chrome fenders and rims that'll clean up, and decent original paint for 25, you'd do alright! But those bikes don't come along everyday, especially for cheap! I don't mean to discourage you, it is a fun hobby, just not an especially profitable one! (And the exception to that is selling parts on ebay, along with the occasional nice original bike, there is $ in that).


----------

